# nice burner



## Geo (Aug 26, 2014)

I don't know if anyone here has seen this but it looks like a nice burner for a small furnace.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uuTqCsoOLE


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 26, 2014)

I like that one. Looks pretty sturdy.


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 28, 2014)

An amazingly nice burner, in particular, built with hand tools. He provided quite good instructions, as well as reasons for his choices. It should provide what is missing from the common propane torch----more BTU's, making it much easier to melt gold, and a larger amount in the bargain. 

Unless there's something I missed, I'd readily endorse the torch. 

Harold


----------



## rickbb (Aug 28, 2014)

This guys videos are great. 

Watch the one on making a tin can forge, the instructions in it on making your own refractory cement are worth the time alone. Not to mention the forge looks good too.

The wife is going to kill me, more projects to do. lol


----------



## bswartzwelder (Sep 7, 2014)

That is an awesome torch that I'm sure many of us could put to good use. I'll bet that bottle of propane doesn't last long. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------

